# Angus Brisket



## paddling john (May 29, 2004)

Has anyone smoked the Angus Brisket from HEB? The meat in Port Lavaca seems to be really thin and lean. Wondering if they smoke very well.
John


----------



## TSK (Apr 24, 2012)

*Brisket*

The Angus brisket are definitely a step up from their Select cut. Find one that is as uniform from possible from end to end and you'll do well. I always ask them to open a case and pick my own. Then, you can see the pack date on the case and age the brisket 30 days before you smoke it. That helps the quality a lot.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Wife picked up a 9 pound one pretty lean, but folded in half. I cooked about 10 hours at 275 on the stick burner. It was much better than I thought. on a scale of 1 to 10, I give it an 8. Wife thought it was the best brisket I ever cooked, but I have done better.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a dumb question. Aging the brisket for 30 days, do you freeze it or just keep in fridge?


The Smoker King said:


> The Angus brisket are definitely a step up from their Select cut. Find one that is as uniform from possible from end to end and you'll do well. I always ask them to open a case and pick my own. Then, you can see the pack date on the case and age the brisket 30 days before you smoke it. That helps the quality a lot.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Since every cut of meat may vary cooking by time and temp will not yield as consistent results as cooking to temperature .
Use a meat thermometer with remote probe .
Cook unwrapped till it reaches around 160* then wrap and continue cooking till it reaches
190*/ 200* depending on how tender you want it .
Let it rest before slicing and you will have the best results .


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

What temp? 250-275?

QUOTE=fishin *******;18841986]Since every cut of meat may vary cooking by time and temp will not yield as consistent results as cooking to temperature .
Use a meat thermometer with remote probe .
Cook unwrapped till it reaches around 160* then wrap and continue cooking till it reaches
190*/ 200* depending on how tender you want it .
Let it rest before slicing and you will have the best results .[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

10-12 hrs at 225

6-7 hrs at 275

That is for a 10-12 lb brisket.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

peelin' drag said:


> what temp? 250-275?
> Yes , my pit runs at 250/ 275 .
> 
> Quote=fishin *******;18841986]since every cut of meat may vary cooking by time and temp will not yield as consistent results as cooking to temperature .
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

peelin' drag said:


> I have a dumb question. Aging the brisket for 30 days, do you freeze it or just keep in fridge?


I just aged one.. You need to know the kill date which is on the box that the briskets are shipped to the store in. So talk to the butcher and get the kill date. Then just put it in the fridge for 30 to 45 days in the original packaging. This process is called wet aging. keep the fridge temperature between 34 to 40 degrees and you won't have any problems.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I though you needed oxygen to properly age meat?


----------

